

Three things I learned through teaching a flipped class - bostonvaulter2
http://chronicle.com/blognetwork/castingoutnines/2012/12/04/three-things-i-learned-through-teaching-a-flipped-class/

======
tokenadult
This interesting article, "Three things I learned through teaching a flipped
class," is a report from the classroom by a teacher who is using the "flipped
classroom" model pioneered in Khan Academy partnerships with schools. It's
good to get these first-hand impressions from a working teacher.

"I’ve always felt that, within 5–10 years, we won’t be talking about the
'flipped classroom' — we’ll just be talking about the 'classroom.' This way of
teaching, in other words, will be normative and it will be straight lecturing
that will seem odd, out of place, and ineffective. Maybe we’re closer to that
point than I first thought."

